# BP 8060 + Amp ? (Is it necessary??)



## HTGeek7 (Mar 20, 2012)

So I currently have a set of Definitive Technology BP 8060's and the 8040 Center with the matching BP surrounds. For my space currently (Townhome), the speakers are amazing. My question is that my neighbor is asking if i would buy his 3 channel amp from Emotiva (he is upgrading to better amps he says) and is giving me a decent price. Do the Def Tech's need any sort of extra power to them? I know that the built in amp is driven to the subs provided in them, but would this be beneficial if they were moved into a bigger space??
I was just curious if I should pick this up or not. I believe it is rated at 200W @8 [email protected] 4
My speakers are being powered by a Marantz SR5005, and if the Emotiva is an option, they maybe should just do a 5 channel amp from Marantz @ 140W per.

Any thoughts anyone?? Please help!! :dontknow:


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

I moved this to the Home Audio Speakers forum.

Couple of quick questions:


How many speakers are you running in your space?

What is he/she asking for the used amp?


----------



## HTGeek7 (Mar 20, 2012)

Right now I have 5, but thinking of doing a second set of bp surrounds for 7 channel and he is asking 425$ I think they go for around 799 or 899$ on emotive website


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

There are very few receivers that can live up to driving all channels to any where near its rated output so adding an external amp to the mains and even centre is highly beneficial. In my opinion a 5 or 7 channel amp is un-necessary as the receiver would have no issues driving the rest on its own.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

tonyvdb said:


> There are very few receivers that can live up to driving all channels to any where near its rated output so adding an external amp to the mains and even centre is highly beneficial. In my opinion a 5 or 7 channel amp is un-necessary as the receiver would have no issues driving the rest on its own.


+1 - taking the load of the mains and CC off of the AVR will also reduce the wear and tear on the amplification section and create less heat (from your AVR anyway).


----------



## madmachinest (Aug 11, 2012)

I have a similar setup with Marantz sr6006 and definitive technology BP 2002 fronts a set of SM350 for centers and 2 pr sm1000 for surrounds and back. Love the sound of Def techs.

I added my first crown XLS 1500 to power the 2 centers and liked it so much I bought 2 more to run the front and surrounds. I will not tell you about the great improvement in sound quality because there was none.

However I will recommend you get the external amp because I found at my max comfortable listening level 110db( in 8000 cubic ft room) the AVR was close to max output and even shut down one time while I was showing off with friends, very embarrassing. 

With the amps the same volume lights up the first two power leds on the amps, I am using at most 1/3 the available power and therefore no where near any distortion being added by the amps. Less strain on the AVR and more power than I will ever use trust me it’s worth the price. Next time they go on sale I plan on getting 2 more for the rear and front height channels. 

Over kill,,,, defiantly but worth every dollar in my opinion. try it you will like it.


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

Everything said here is spot on. More power will do the Def Techs good, save wear and tear on the AVR and possibly spare the speaker voice coils from clipping should you push reference levels.

Personally, I would try and talk him down a bit more unless the amp is only a few months old with warranty. New price with shipping in the USA is $599.

http://shop.emotiva.com/collections/amplifiers/products/xpa3


----------

